# What is a "Party Board"?



## Jack87 (Jan 9, 2021)

Is there an official definition of this board category? What is a party board in reference to? What sort of ridding would it be used for? Is it mostly another word for volume shifted boards? Someone please enlighten me.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Think of them like volume boards with park flexes.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

Buying another board are we? Looking for something in the opposite end of the spectrum to complement the endeavor alpha?


----------



## Jack87 (Jan 9, 2021)

ridethecliche said:


> Buying another board are we? Looking for something in the opposite end of the spectrum to complement the endeavor alpha?


Haha yup! That thing comes in on Tuesday! such fast shipping even coming from Canada! Best part was not tax!


----------



## Kijima (Mar 3, 2019)

I thought it was a board designed by Chad Muska with stash pockets


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

Jack87 said:


> Haha yup! That thing comes in on Tuesday! such fast shipping even coming from Canada! Best part was not tax!


The yup is a fun board too!

You could size down on something like a niche ember to make it more party board-y. Probably the 150cm for you.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

Lol Chad Muska, that’s a throwback. Gonna bust out my shortys


----------



## start_today (Mar 17, 2020)

Nivek said:


> Think of them like volume boards with park flexes.


So, what does “volume board” and “volume shifted” mean?


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

start_today said:


> So, what does “volume board” and “volume shifted” mean?


Volume shifted boards take the volume of a traditionally shaped board and cram that into a shorter footprint. They get much wider to pack in the same amount of surface area as a longer board. Look at a K2 Cool Bean vs. a traditional powder board. A 144 Cool Bean can float my 225#, while my traditional long powder board is a 166. Their total volume is about the same while their lengths are not.


----------



## Surgeon (Apr 13, 2020)

What confused me the most at first was the mention of "volume"... it's acutally "surface" or "area"... a technicality really but as a scientist I found it weird at first. Of course, it's all just lingo at some point.


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

Surgeon said:


> What confused me the most at first was the mention of "volume"... it's acutally "surface" or "area"... a technicality really but as a scientist I found it weird at first. Of course, it's all just lingo at some point.


Totally, volume is a weird way to talk about it. I think it's being used like in boating terminology- how much water volume does the shape displace? Marketers are probably trying to imply how well they float. Snowboards aren't boats- they don't float.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

We all float down here though


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

It comes from snowboardings crippling reliance on Skate and Surf for terminology.


----------



## Surgeon (Apr 13, 2020)

Nivek said:


> It comes from snowboardings crippling reliance on Skate and Surf for terminology.


exactly. That's the kind of lingo we used in windsurfing as well.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Nivek said:


> It comes from snowboardings crippling reliance on Skate and Surf for terminology.


How many times do you face palm reading the below? 

The _SURFLITE 2.0 CORE™_ was designed exclusively for our _Spring Break Ultralight Powder Displacement Snowcraft_ to create a core that floats on top of the deepest powder. In surfboard design, a thicker, more buoyant core will help the board float more naturally than a thin dense one. With this inspiration, we have developed and now evolved an industry-first core featuring Beech underlays. As each _Spring Break Ultralight Powder Displacement Snowcraft_ has a unique shape, each _SURFLITE 2.0 CORE™_ features a unique alignment of _Blocked Balsa_ and strategically placed _Poplar_ through-out the board. In a development partnership with _Union Binding Company_, we have incorporated _Forged Carbon Diamond Plates_ into the insert area of the core, creating the most high-tech and floatable core of all time.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

I do not like Corey Smith. He is an unoriginal asshat who has a "more core than thou" attitude and thinks he is FSM's gift to snowboard shapes. 

Yes, that entire paragraph is just obnoxious. Knowing the tech and materials, I read that as:

"These are light, and they don't flex much. Actually we built them so light that we had to use automotive carbon fiber under the bindings so they don't explode. And we had to use a hardwood at the base so you don't just dent it by looking at it. Oh and we had to actually put some normal ass core in there too so they don't just snap. Really we should have just made them with normal construction techniques, but Corey's dumb face wants them to be "surfboards" and balsa is wicked buoyant in actual liquids and vintage surfboards were made of balsa, so this is our solution."


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

I appreciate korua listing board surface area in their description


----------



## Jack87 (Jan 9, 2021)

Would the Stale Fish be considered a "party board" or a powder board? Both? I want one weighing in just about 200lbs with my size 8 boots. Don't really want the 157 trying to find something shorter than my usual 158/159 I ride. 153 seems intriguing but I can get a better price about $100 less on a 148. Is that too short?


----------



## Jack87 (Jan 9, 2021)

Jack87 said:


> Would the Stale Fish be considered a "party board" or a powder board? Both? I want one weighing in just about 200lbs with my size 8 boots. Don't really want the 157 trying to find something shorter than my usual 158/159 I ride. 153 seems intriguing but I can get a better price about $100 less on a 148. Is that too short?


Well the Stale Fish is on its way tomorrow because I came across a 153 for an even better price than the 148 I was eyeing. Party time is upon us.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

Your signature is getting lengthy lol. 

My sister and her bf live out in Denver. I think I'm going to ship him my omni. I'm not using it anymore and I think he's gotten better to the point of having some use for a better all mountain board than his kilroy directional.


----------

